

Ask HN: Do you protect your software copyright? - Aegean

I have once submitted my software to the U.S. copyright office and plan to do it on every new release. I am doing this though by my gut feeling for IP protection rather than as a result of professional advice. I would like to know, how do you protect your software from a copyright perspective?<p>Particularly;<p>1.) Do you submit your work to Copyright Office before each version release?<p>2.) Are there any other measures for copyright protection in case a conflict arises?<p>Submission probably helps, but I have never been in a legal conflict. Therefore I would only find out by experience if someone said, oh you had to do this and this as well not to get into this situation. Any such advice you can give before anything bad happens?<p>3.) In Copyright office site, do you register your work as "Literary Work"? How do you name your software on each release? Software version X.X?
======
bediger
I have some stuff on my personal web site: <http://www.stratigery.com/>

I do not submit anything to the copyright office.

I do not know of any other measures for protection in case of a conflict.

I personally doubt that anything I've ever offered up has been of enough value
to bother. I'd put it in public domain if that existed any more, but it
doesn't. I'd rather that people use the stuff I've written, rather than I
waste my time trying to pinch fractions of pennies out of it.

